# Problem with ports



## Mimmo91 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,
Can you tell me how to open ports in FreeBSD 7.1?
i wont open ports 7240 can you tell me the commands?

I have a dedicated server OVH. and a basic FreeBSD Firewall
Sorry For My English!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2010)

You don't open ports, applications do. And when applications have opened a port, you tell your firewall (in its ruleset) to allow incoming connections to it. BTW, what is 'a basic FreeBSD firewall'? There are three firewalls in the base system, none is enabled by default.


----------



## Mimmo91 (Jul 31, 2010)

i don't have install any firewall..

but i wont open port 7240 UDP


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2010)

Without knowing what the program is, we don't have enough information.


----------



## anomie (Aug 1, 2010)

To help troubleshoot (and/or illustrate the problem with the question), what does this show: 
`# sockstat -4l | egrep -i 'proto|udp'`
?


----------

